# favorite song lyrics



## elegastaanval (May 22, 2013)

i'm guessing this has probably been done before, but still. what are your favorite lyrics?

mine are probably from rise against, "make it stop" and "bricks"

bricks lyrics:

When faith alone is not enough,
To keep our heads barely above,
We look for reason and come up empty-handed.
And when our children fight our wars,
While we sit back just keeping score,
We're teaching murder not understanding now.

We're setting the fires to light the way,
We're burning it all to begin again,
With hope in our hearts and bricks in our hands,
We sing for change

The lives our buried sons have laid,
Won't cancel debts we've yet to pay,
In death, we justify anything now,
As long as we blindly obey and do exactly what they say,
We'll have no one to blame, but ourselves now.

We're setting the fires to light the way,
We're burning it all to begin again,
With hope in our hearts and bricks in our hands,
We sing for change.

We run on the fumes of injustice,
We'll never die with the fuel that you give us,
Keep it coming 'cause I'm prepared to burn,
Keep running, find me at every turn.

Your life around,
(into something true, into something true)
So turn your life around,
(into something true, something true)

We're setting the fires to light the way,
We're burning it all to begin again,
With hope in our hearts and bricks in our hands,
We sing for change.

​


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 22, 2013)

I can't help myself!

_*Your Favorite Martian- "Booty Store"*_

   Booty (Booty!)
Booty (Booty!)
This store sells booty
(Butt cheeks)
Booty (Booty!)
Booty (Booty!)
This store sells booty
(Make that ass clap)

Girl, you got class and youâ€™re lookinâ€™ so fine
But you need a better ass as I follow behind
You gotta go to Wal-Mart and get a new get-up
Or you can pay us
Weâ€™ll make your booty look better
â€™cause this store sells brand new asses
From the manufacturer straight to the masses
So if your bootyâ€™s flat, weâ€™ll take it back
And give you a new ass, and youâ€™ll make it clap like

Double Ds in the front and the back
Youâ€™ll redefine what it means to have a fanny pack
And everybody will stare and theyâ€™ll gawk astounded
Weâ€™ll give you an ass so big, you gotta walk around it
You can have knowledge, self-esteem, and class
But who needs all that when you gotta nice ass?

Girl, you need a new set of butt cheeks and I think we can help you out
Weâ€™ve got a store full of junk for your trunk and baby without a doubt
You could improve your personality but who the hell wants that
When you could buy your self esteem in the form of a brand new ass

Everybody say

Booty (Booty!)
Booty (Booty!)
This store sells booty
(Butt cheeks)
Booty (Booty!)
Booty (Booty!)
This store sells booty
(Make that ass clap)

Come on, ladies. Come on down
Weâ€™ve got some asses on clearance
You buy two butt cheeks, you get the third one free. Ha ha
Weâ€™ve got a store full of inventory
Hook you up with a new butt, end of story
Weâ€™ve got â€œMy Humps.â€ We got â€œBadunkadunk.â€
Weâ€™ve got â€œBootyliciousâ€ and â€œJunk in the Trunk.â€
The type of butt that rappers sing of
And if youâ€™re olâ€™ school, we got the â€œPumps and a Bump.â€
Weâ€™ve got miles of booty
Warehouse of booty
White girl booty thatâ€™s cute and snooty
Weâ€™ve got the ass of Kardashian
Weâ€™ve got the Jennifer Lopez if thatâ€™s your plan
Weâ€™ve got the Shakira, the Beyonce
Weâ€™ve got the Matthew McConaughey
â€¦wait what?
Our booty selection is second to none
Weâ€™ll even give an Asian a respectable butt
You can have knowledge, self-esteem, and class
But who needs all that when you gotta nice ass?

Girl, you need a new set of butt cheeks and I think we can help you out
Weâ€™ve got a store full of junk for your trunk and baby without a doubt
You could improve your personality but who the hell wants that
When you could buy your self esteem in the form of a brand new ass

Everybody say

Booty (Booty!)
Booty (Booty!)
This store sells booty
(Butt cheeks)
Booty (Booty!)
Booty (Booty!)
This store sells booty
(Make that ass clap)

Come on, ladies
I can sell you a butt thatâ€™ll make you look like the hoochies in the rap videos
Doesnâ€™t every woman aspire to be like the hoochies in the rap videos?
Girl, weâ€™ll take your booty and make it so when you shake it
Everybody in the place will pray for you to get naked
Weâ€™ve got an abundance of asses so tan
Theyâ€™ll make a catholic preacher say â€œgod damn!â€
And if you canâ€™t afford it, Iâ€™m sorry friend
Weâ€™ve got a couple of asses in the bargain bin
Weâ€™ve got a variety of booty
If you like â€˜em bizarre
We can make you an ass that can play guitar like

Girl, you need a new set of butt cheeks and I think we can help you out
Weâ€™ve got a store full of junk for your trunk and baby without a doubt
You could improve your personality but who the hell wants that
When you could buy your self esteem in the form of a brand new ass

Everybody say

Booty (Booty!)
Booty (Booty!)
This store sells booty
(Butt cheeks)
Booty (Booty!)
Booty (Booty!)
This store sells booty
(Make that ass clap)

So, come on down ladies
Our booty store is conveniently located right off the westside highway
Right next to the Chuckie Cheese
Come on
Letâ€™s do this
Put that ass on layaway


----------



## Demensa (May 23, 2013)

I'd post every single song by Andrew Jackson Jihad, but it'd clog up the thread.

I'll start with this one.

*Love in the time of Human Papillomavirus* 

You will cough up crows that peck my eyes
 And I will do nothing but go blind

 But my heart
 It has eyes
 And my love
 It has sight
 Even though it may be
 A little cloudy

 And you will break my back for all the burdens I lay upon it
 But I will never blame you for those bees inside this bonnet

 And my lungs will grow cancers
 And my back it will grow achy
 I will buy us an acre
 Of some land in the city
 We could live there together
 Or I'll live alone less happy
 But I'll live
 Unfortunately


Those last two lines get me every... time...


----------



## Heliophobic (May 23, 2013)

*Rabbit Junk - Crutch*

"Suck it up, you got no right to be bitching
You have your youth and your health
But every day that you wake up
You feel like you've got nothing else
You get the feeling that this ladder is endless
That your arms aren't long enough
Chalk it up to a bad day anyway
Look forward to the first of the month
You wanna blow it on clothes and ink and lifestyle
But this ride will only get you down the street
One guess as to where you end up
Same place as last week
A place where nobody knows your name

Only way I'm going out
Is if we get so fucking drunk
That I will not know myself
So I will not give a fuck

I want to wake up
By going to sleep
I want to see the clouds
From the bottom of the sea

You just wanted to escape
But life was just a phone call away
With your crutch
You don't care so much
Let the world drown in the sound
Of my mouth calling for another round

I want to wake up
By going asleep
I want to see the clouds
From the bottom of the sea
(From the bottom of the)

C.R.U.T.C.H.
Turn it all around
Turn that bottle upside down
Turn it upside down"


----------



## elegastaanval (May 23, 2013)

i think Raywilliamjohnsons songs are better than the stuff on his main channel. bitch got a penis was probably my favorite, just because it was one of those things where you think "wtf did i just watch"


----------



## Heliophobic (May 23, 2013)

elegastaanval said:


> i think Raywilliamjohnsons songs are better than the stuff on his main channel. bitch got a penis was probably my favorite, just because it was one of those things where you think "wtf did i just watch"



Fuck RayWilliamJohnson.

What an unfunny asshole.


----------



## Zabrina (May 23, 2013)

I saw the lyrics for Booty Store and couldn't resist.

Look at that booty, show me the booty
Give me the booty, I want the the booty
Back up the booty, I need the booty
I like the booty, oh what a booty

Shaking that booty, I saw the booty
I want the booty, lord what a booty
Bring on the booty, give up the booty
Loving the booty, round booty

Down for the booty, I want the booty
Hunting the booty, chasing the booty
Casing the booty, getting the booty,
Beautiful booty, smoking booty
Talk to the booty, more booty...
Fine booty

All about the booty, big old booty
Serious booty, amazing booty
I'll take the booty, where is the booty
Stare at the booty, walking the booty
Touching the booty, whos got the booty
Grabbing the booty, rubbing the booty
Loving the booty, hugging the booty
Kissing the booty, holding the booty
Watching the booty.... Kicking the booty

Sleeping booty, screaming booty
Harder booty, softer booty
Sweeter booty, sour booty
New booty, used booty
Who's booty, sister's booty
Your mama's booty
Cookin booty, mean booty
Good luck with the booty

Foreign booty, home booty
Road booty, found booty
Covered booty, bare booty
Sweaty booty, powder that booty
Bad booty, sadder booty
Wide booty, wider booty...
Double wide booty

Live for the booty, I like the booty
Suing the booty, scared of the booty
Expensive booty, cheap booty
Discount booty, rented booty
Leased booty, selling the booty
Working booty, easy booty
Sleazy booty, greasy booty
Need a lot more booty

Wet booty, dry booty
I hope that one's my booty
Pretty booty, Pity booty
Little bitty booty

Beautiful booty, caressing the booty
Dissing the booty, missing the booty
Messing with the booty
Oh what a wonderful booty

Powerful booty, finding the booty
Give me the booty, wake up booty
Breakfast booty, lunch booty
Supper booty, dinner booty
Expensive booty, cheap booty
Buffet booty, hot booty
Cold booty, takeout booty
Delivery booty
All Booty

Booty booty booty booty booty
booty booty booty booty booty
booty booty booty booty booty
booty booty booty booty booty!


----------



## Demensa (May 24, 2013)

*Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects - Sol Niger Within* 
Here is but an extract of this brilliance...

entering hellbound dominion. acid rain.
 human mortification. hades glows red-hot.
 howling mind accelerates. trapped in this time-knot.
 place there is none: we go backward and forward. and there is no place.
 horror or infinity. internal draught
 floor a tempest. sanitorium?
 who are you? why are you here?
 no chemical aid. no keys. no doors. walls or locks.
 wing-dipped phoenix. ashes: you asshole!


----------



## F A N G (May 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this are the best lyrics is ever saw, Always makes me remember how awesome life is.

My best friend gave me the best advice
He said each day's a gift and not a given right
Leave no stone unturned, leave your fears behind
And try to take the path less traveled by
That first step you take is the longest stride

If today was your last day
And tomorrow was too late
Could you say goodbye to yesterday?
Would you live each moment like your last?
Leave old pictures in the past
Donate every dime you have?
If today was your last day

Against the grain should be a way of life
What's worth the prize is always worth the fight
Every second counts 'cause there's no second try
So live like you'll never live it twice
Don't take the free ride in your own life

If today was your last day
And tomorrow was too late
Could you say goodbye to yesterday?
Would you live each moment like your last?
Leave old pictures in the past
Donate every dime you have?
Would you call old friends you never see?
Reminisce of memories
Would you forgive your enemies?
Would you find that one you're dreamin' of?
Swear up and down to God above
That you finally fall in love
If today was your last day

If today was your last day
Would you make your mark by mending a broken heart?
You know it's never too late to shoot for the stars
Regardless of who you are
So do whatever it takes
'Cause you can't rewind a moment in this life
Let nothin' stand in your way
Cause the hands of time are never on your side

If today was your last day
And tomorrow was too late
Could you say goodbye to yesterday?

Would you live each moment like your last?
Leave old pictures in the past
Donate every dime you have?
Would you call old friends you never see?
Reminisce of memories
Would you forgive your enemies?
Would you find that one you're dreamin' of?
Swear up and down to God above
That you finally fall in love
If today was your last day


----------



## benignBiotic (May 24, 2013)

*Banshee Beat by Animal Collective*

Oh, thereâ€™ll be time to get by
I get dry after the swimming pool
Oh, thereâ€™ll be time to just cry
Or wonder why it didnâ€™t work out
Oh, thereâ€™ll be time to fish fry
For letters by yours truly
Yours truly

Someone in my dictionary's up to no good
I never find the very special words I should
And so I have another party with a water glass
And I sit on all your actions, itâ€™s a birthing game

And I bet he needs a shower 'cause heâ€™s just like me
But the soldiers in the painting know your secret face
Well your parrot told me just how I can make you smile
'Gonna let you do your thinkin' if you need a while

But what I gave you made him get mad
A little bit funny how a thing like that
Could travel through one mouth in through another
And the next thing you know you gotta hear it from your brother

And the words they sting, like a stump of old wasps
Do you remember when I said, "Go throw the rock in there"
And we ran through the woods to our good house
But you forgot about the things that he could say like

"I donâ€™t think that I like you anymore
Well I found new feelings at the feeling store
And I can't find you at our kissing place
Well Iâ€™m scared of those new pair of eyes you have"

So I duck out, go down to find the swimming pool
Hop the fence, leave the street, and wet your feet to find the swimming pool
'Cause when I'd snuffed out I doubt Iâ€™d find the swimming pool
Hop the fence, leave the street, and wet your feet to find the swimming pool

But I donâ€™t wish that I was dead
Now, a very old friend of mine once said
That either way you look at it
You have your fits, I have my fits
But feeling is good

Confusion's not a kidney stone in my brain
If weâ€™re miscommunicating, do we feel the same?
'Cause either way you look at it
You have your fits, I have my fits
And feeling is good

So I duck out, go down to find the swimming pool
Hop the fence, leave the street, and wet your feet to find the swimming pool
'Cause when I'd snuffed out I doubt Iâ€™d find the swimming pool
Hop the fence, leave the street, and wet your feet to find the swimming pool

If you give a little
you can get a little bit​ 
Avey Tare's lyricism is like a drug to me.


----------



## elegastaanval (May 24, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Fuck RayWilliamJohnson.
> 
> What an unfunny asshole.


don't get me wrong, i hate all of his videos exept bitch got a penis.


----------



## Saga (May 24, 2013)

I cant choose from this song so I'll just post the video.[/QUOTE]


Saga said:


> It's a little too late for some of these lyrics because there were new elections, but replace Bush with Kim Jong and its all the same.
> 
> [video=youtube;JUaFMOlPvgQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUaFMOlPvgQ[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 25, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> I saw the lyrics for Booty Store and couldn't resist.
> 
> _< Zabrina's booty song >
> _



_*LINK. NOW!!*_


----------



## Heliophobic (May 27, 2013)

*16Volt - Downtime*

Have you lost your faith?
Did you dig your hands in too far?
Did your halo last?
Or did it fade?

Now did you want it bad?
More than the sun?
I figured out denial
I figured out denial

Feel the will of pain
Hits like metal rain
Head just too far gone
Fuck it, just give me more

Did you shift your anger?
Have you gained more by speed?
Did you finally scrape bone?
Or does your soul seethe?

Now did you throw it all away?
More than the last time?
I figured out denial
I figured out denial

Feel the will of pain
Hits like metal rain
Head just too far gone
Fuck it, just give me more


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 4, 2013)

*Neutral Milk Hotel - You've Passed*

The lady is dying
She bends back like a wave
As her spirit is climbing
Through the hospital wall and away

And I wanted to hold you
As you made your escape
But now I should have told you
When your eyes were alive and awake

Always in life we all must make this mistake
And so I go it alone
And the pressure is great
I hold on to my own
Oh please oh don't go away

I wanted to know you
Before you started to fade
But I gave everything to
A lie and a farce and a fake




[Hell, _most_ of Neutral Milk Hotel's lyrics are absolutely god tier.]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 27, 2013)

Bumping this thread because holy fucking shit these lyrics


*Skold vs. KMFDM - It's Not What*

None so blind as those that will not see
Fools rush in where angels fear to tread
What we acquire without sweat
We give away without regret

In your heart you know you're right
In you heart you know you might
Go on!

Fingers crossed
Eyes wide shut
Make do with what you got

It's not what you do, babe, it's what you don't
Not who you screw, baby, it's who you don't, who you won't

In your heart you know where you stand
In your heart you know you can't
Go on!

Head stuck up your ass
Good luck
You're a mess

It's not what you do, babe, it's what you don't
Not who you screw, baby, it's who you don't, who you won't

Youth is wasted on the young
A little knowledge is a dangerous thing
Learn to crawl before you walk
Before you run
In the land of the blind
The one-eyed man is king

It's not what you do, babe, it's what you don't
Not what you will, baby, it's what you won't

It's not what you do, babe, it's what you don't
Not who you screw, baby, it's who you don't, who you won't


----------



## TobyDingo (Aug 27, 2013)

The truth about your life...
[video=youtube;1AEM_qTlLH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AEM_qTlLH0[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 28, 2013)

Machinae Supremacy - Conveyer

These endless isles of commercial piles
with millions of items for miles and miles
Sometimes I suddenly feel like my own worst enemy
I can't help but wonder
Somewhere in this place are we all just on display

And everywhere I see machines spewing out
Our violated dreams and,
And finally I cannot breathe
I cry out, but who will hear my screams?

I steer clear of my peers
Stampeding humans are everywhere
Sometimes I suddenly feel like my own worst enemy
I can't help but wonder
Somewhere in this place are we all just on display

And everywhere I see machines spewing out
Our violated dreams and,
And finally I cannot breathe
I cry out, but who will hear my screams?
Who will hear me?

And everywhere I see machines spewing out
Our violated dreams and,
And finally I cannot breathe
I cry out, but who will hear my screams?

And everywhere this factory
Just goes on
Into eternity
I know I've fallen in too deep
I cry out, but who will hear my screams?
Who will hear me?

Most, if not all of Machinae Supremacy's songs have god-tier lyrics.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 28, 2013)

*Angelspit - Girl Poison*

Publicly degrading a princess
Ashamed, naked
She's too young to be shaving
At her prime, age 10
Full of ritalin and codeine
Very sore, unsatisfied
Silicon inject what's lacking
Just to satisfy some sick fuck

Throw them meat and the dogs want more
Pedi-sinister girl next door

Sleeping beauty ate the apple
Pumped full of image, sweet as saccharin
Hansome princey, artificial
Keeping her hammered with girl poison

Slashing away at a duchess
Pop trash, disgust
Sexy little decoration
Pin-up girl, age 12
Pocket money spent on hot pants
Innocence, stolen
One more girl on an insect diet
Just to satisfy some sick fuck

Throw them meat and the dogs want more
Pedi-sinister girl-next door

So hot, so worth it
Poison, girl poison

Self doubt is an industry
Self harm is a best seller

Sleeping beauty ate the apple
Pumped full of image, sweet as saccharin
Hansome princey, artificial
Keeping her hammered with girl poison

Throw them meat and the dogs want more
Pedi-sinister girl next door




[For a while I've had an idea for a comic based on shit like this.]


----------



## Fernin (Aug 28, 2013)

Sabaton "The Price of a Mile". Not sure if it's my all time favorite, but its up there high enough to duke it out with any other song I can thing of.

[yt]hbw1pGUhG7Q[/yt]

Throw your soldiers into positions once there is no escape, and they will prefer death to flight.

Hear the sound of the machine gun
Hear it echo in the night
Mortars firing, rains the scene
Scars the fields that once were green
It's a stalemate at the front line
Where the soldiers rest in mud
Roads and houses, all is gone
There's no glory to be won

Know that many men will suffer
Know that many men will die
Half a million lives at stake
At the fields of Passchendaele
And as night falls, the general calls,
And the battle carries on
And on
What is the purpose of it all?
What's the price of a mile?

Thousands of feet march to the beat, it's an army on the march
Long way from home, paying the price in young mens' lives
Thousands of feet march to the beat, it's an army in despair
Knee-deep in mud, stuck in a trench with no way out

Thousands of machine guns
Kept on firing through the night
Mortars placed and wrecked the scene
Gone's the fields that once were green
Still a deadlock at the front line
Where the soldiers die in mud
Roads and houses, since long gone
Still no glory has been won

Know that many men have suffered
Know that many men have died
Six miles of ground have been won
Half a million men are gone
And as the men crawl, the general called
And the killing carried on
And on
What was the purpose of it all?
What's the price of a mile?

Thousands of feet march to the beat, it's an army on the march
Long way from home, paying the price in young mens' lives
Thousands of feet march to the beat, it's an army in despair
Knee-deep in mud, stuck in a trench with no way out

Young men are dying
They pay the price
Oh how they suffer 
So tell me what's the price of a mile?

That's the price of a mile!

Thousands of feet march to the beat, it's an army on the march
Long way from home, paying the price in young mens' lives
Thousands of feet march to the beat, it's an army in despair
Knee-deep in mud, stuck in the trench with no way out

Thousands of feet march to the beat, it's an army on the march
Long way from home, paying the price in young mens' lives
Thousands of feet march to the beat, it's an army in despair
Knee-deep in mud, stuck in the trench with no way out

Thousands of feet march to the beat, it's an army on the march
Long way from home, paying the price in young mens' lives
Thousands of feet march to the beat, it's an army in despair
Knee-deep in mud, stuck in the trench with no way out

Thousands of feet march to the beat, it's an army on the march
Long way from home, paying the price in young mens' lives
Thousands of feet march to the beat, it's an army in despair
Knee-deep in mud, stuck in the trench with no way out


----------



## synechdoche (Aug 31, 2013)

can i say, every xiu xiu song?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 6, 2013)

*Mindless Self Indulgence - You'll Rebel To Anything (As Long As It's Not Challenging)*

You don't mean it

You need a uniform
So you won't be ignored
You are affected
And so you're accepted

It's time you invested in a bottle of poison
So we don't have to hear about you bitchin and moanin
You think you could afford a fuckin bottle of asprin

Boo fuckin hoo you're not the only one whose live's a piece of shit
And yet miraculously somehow we all seem to deal with it
Did anybody think that you would really seriously slit your wrists
In fact I think that everybody thinks you're seriously full of shit

You don't mean it

You need a uniform
So you won't be ignored
You are affected
And so you're accepted

It's time you invested in a bottle of poison
So we don't have to hear about you bitchin and moanin
You think you could afford a fuckin bottle of asprin

You think you're saying something relevant as you connect the dots
You never realized you have to get in line to suck a cock
You're telling me that fifty million screaming fans are never wrong
I'm telling you that fifty million screaming fans are fucking morons

You don't mean it

Boo fuckin hoo you're not the only one whose live's a piece of shit
And yet miraculously somehow we all seem to deal with it
Did anybody think that you would really seriously slit your wrists
In fact I think that everybody thinks you're seriously full of shit

You think you're saying something relevant as you connect the dots
You never realized you have to get in line to suck a cock
You're telling me that fifty million screaming fans are never wrong
I'm telling you that fifty million screaming fans are fucking morons

Boo fuckin hoo you're not the only one whose live's a piece of shit
And yet miraculously somehow we all seem to deal with it
Did anybody think that you would really seriously slit your wrists
In fact I think that everybody thinks you're seriously full of shit

You think you're saying something relevant as you connect the dots
You never realized you have to get in line to suck a cock
You're telling me that fifty million screaming fans are never wrong
I'm telling you that fifty million screaming fans are fucking morons

You don't mean it


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 6, 2013)

I Wish I Had An Angel- Nightwish


----------



## Saga (Sep 6, 2013)

"PEOPLE EQUALS SHIT"
-slipknot


----------



## Inpw (Sep 7, 2013)

The Beatles - Hey Jude


Hey Jude, don't make it bad
Take a sad song and make it better
Remember to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it better


Hey Jude, don't be afraid
You were made to go out and get her
The minute you let her under your skin
Then you begin to make it better


And anytime you feel the pain, hey Jude, refrain
Don't carry the world upon your shoulders
For well you know that it's a fool who plays it cool
By making his world a little colder
Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah


Hey Jude, don't let me down
You have found her, now go and get her
Remember to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it better


So let it out and let it in, hey Jude, begin
You're waiting for someone to perform with
And don't you know that it's just you, hey Jude, you'll do
The movement you need is on your shoulder
Nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah yeah


Hey Jude, don't make it bad
Take a sad song and make it better
Remember to let her under your skin
Then you'll begin to make it
Better better better better better better, oh


Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude
Nah nah nah nah nah nah, nah nah nah, hey Jude [fade out]


/end song


OK. let me start by admitting how much this song means to me. Emo mania alert:


It seems simple and unrelated to anything deeper but trust me its not. Here goes, McCartney originally wrote the lyrics for Julian Lennon, John Lennon's son to cheer him up during his parent's divorce process. I took note of the lyrics when my parents divorced at the age of 12. The name has been changed to Jude. Now the public thought this is an abbreviated for Judas aka Heroin. Which seriously makes sense when reading through the lyrics but it has been said that it's not.


But that's what catches my attention. Although I wasn't that type of lost case I did take on a lot of bad things during this time including drinking and smoking as I entered high school. So the lyrics seeing as it's sang by the king of hippies is not inspirational but extremely sad actually for me. Read it again to see what I mean.


Enough of my own drama. I've grown out of this time years ago. But it brings back memories.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;HvliMzAFWHM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvliMzAFWHM[/video]
Lyrics:

The Mississippi Delta was shining
Like a National guitar,
I am following the river
Down the highway
Through the cradle of the civil war,

I'm going to Graceland
Graceland
In Memphis Tennessee
I'm going to Graceland,

Poorboys and Pilgrims with families
And we are going to Graceland,
My traveling companion is nine years old
He is the child of my first marriage,
But I've reason to believe
We both will be received
In Graceland,

She comes back to tell me she's gone,
As if I didn't know that
As if I didn't know my own bed,
As if I'd never noticed,
The way she brushed her hair from her forehead,
And she said losing love
Is like a window in your heart,
Everybody sees you're blown apart,
Everybody sees the wind blow,

I'm going to Graceland,
Memphis Tennessee
I'm going to Graceland,
Poorboys and Pilgrims with families
And we are going to Graceland,

And my traveling companions
Are ghosts and empty sockets
I'm looking at ghosts and empties,
But I've reason to believe
We all will be received
In Graceland,

There is a girl in New York City,
Who calls herself the human trampoline,
And sometimes when I'm falling flying
Or tumbling in turmoil I say
Whoa so this is what she means,
She means we're bouncing into Graceland,
And I see losing love
Is like a window in your heart,
Everybody sees you're blown apart,
Everybody feels the wind blow,

In Graceland Graceland,
I'm going to Graceland,
For reasons I cannot explain
There's some part of me wants to see
Graceland,
And I may be obliged to defend
Every love every ending
Or maybe there's no obligations now,
Maybe I've a reason to believe
We all will be received
In Graceland

(Pause)

Woah in graceland graceland graceland
i'm going to graceland


----------



## Saga (Sep 8, 2013)

Did it wrong the first time so here's one verse

I wish I didn't get searched when I come through customs
I wish Christians stop beefin' with Muslims
Wish the poor didn't have to take welfare
Wish America had universal healthcare
Cuz' there ain't no help here
In a country where we don't fight fear
The American dream becomes a nightmare
It's all hype here
And on this track, my soul I might bear
I wish Bush would just get outta office
Before he start WWIII and try to off us
It won't cost them, but it'l cost us, and right now, believe me you've lost us.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's an interesting one for all the Metal Furs out there. I can't follow this exactly with the song but according to some people these were the lyrics released by Korn themselves. Some people disagree but I like to think this song is a bit more than a growly vocal mashup, it really flows easier with the second chorus. Aka after the first twist, twist etc...

Korn - Twist

You're not the right one dumb damn rapper
Not the right goddamn
Who are you to rap shit take off
And who says you're right


On top you think you're bomb artista
But you're bent out of, oh, right
Suck my dick
But don't you think that you're, oh, right


Sometimes things might make me
Oh, it makes me mad
And when it happens fuck it
Rugged in mind a hint of bite
Why does it not exist in you?


Right, shit, why hit in yet another day
Woo hoo right
It's not woo hoo right
But you're wrong


Twist, twist, twist, twist


Put me in right, now make mad
Prove that you're right
Somehow you're not right, huh
But that don't make me mad


Right now you're beggin' for a little brew
All night
Yeah, it's so simple
I had some red dog, you hand over it


Twist, twist, twist, twist

/end song

Song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt6AGPo1OtY


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2013)

*Screaming Mechanical Brain - Violence Is Your Drug*

Violence is your drug.

Hey there Mr. straight-edger, I'll bet you'd like to take a swing at me
Hey there Mrs. fascist vegan, you're nothing but a piece of meat

When you deny yourself, a fundamental need
You deprive yourself of your humanity
To fill the hole, left by your beliefs
You'll need a little blood, oh, from me

Strike me down with all of your anger, hatred and hypocrisy
Make it known to all of the world, give addiction validity
Strike me down with all of your anger, hatred and hypocrisy
Make it known to all of the world, give addiction validity

Violence is the only love in your life
You are just another fucking junky

Hey there Mr. righteous father, I'll bet you'd like to hang me from a tree
Hey there Mrs. holy virgin, I know I got just what you need

When you deny yourself, a fundamental need
You deprive yourself of your humanity
To fill the hole, left by your beliefs
You'll need a little blood, oh, from me

Strike me down with all of your anger, hatred and hypocrisy
Make it known to all of the world, give addiction validity
Strike me down with all of your anger, hatred and hypocrisy
Make it known to all of the world, give addiction validity

Violence is the only love in your life
You are just another fucking junky

"And lo, brothers and sisters, we have been charged by God himself with the duty of oppressing and restricting every aspect of human nature that brings a little joy into our grey eyes. Behold all ye faithful, in the same violent action, we will fullfill our unmet needs, replacing all want with hate, forever and ever, Amen."

Strike me down with all of your hypocrisy.
Make it known. Give your addiction validity.
Make me into a martyr, into an effigy for all to see.

We know.

I will expose you.


----------



## Saga (Sep 22, 2013)

This is so deep and professional, it should be played in classy resturants and presidential conferences.

Nigga
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, I'm 100% nigga
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, I'm 200% nigga
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why do police hate niggas?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, they hate us cause our dicks is bigga
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you call yourself a nigga?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, cause I'm a mother fucking nigga!
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you drink so much beer?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, I don't drink beer, I drink malt liquor


Cause I'm a nigga!
I'm a motherfuckin' nigga man, I ain't all that African-American shit
Fuck that I'm a nigga, I ain't mixed I'm a nigga
N-...I-G-G-A, nigga, you already know


[Verse 2]
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you eat so much chicken?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why won't you make it in my kitchen?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you call them hoes bitches?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, cause them hoes is bitches!
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you stay in the hood?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, cause I don't like livin' by peckerwoods
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you ain't got no job?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, seven dollars all won't feed me dog
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why yo' pants gotta sag?
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, cause hand-me-downs downs is all a nigga has!
Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga Nigga, why you scared to go to court?
Shit, cause the judge look just like that motherfucker put our ass on the boat and made me a nigga


[Outro]
Mamma Rag is a nigga
Du-Rag is a nigga
Ballistics is a nigga
And I'm Uretha's nigga
Nigga!


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Sep 23, 2013)

*Megadeth - A Secret Place*

There's a secret place I like to go
Everyone is there but their face don't show
If you get inside you can't get out
There's no coming back, I hear them shout

Welcome to my hide away, my secret place
How I arrived I can't explain
You're welcome to, if you want to stay
But everyone just runs away

There's a secret place I like to go
Everyone is there but their face don't show
If you get inside you can't get out
There's no coming back, I hear them shout

Let me in, get me out
Can't do more than twist and shout
Lost my soul without a trace
Found it again in my secret place
Let me in, get me out
Can't do more than twist and shout
Lost my soul without a trace
In disgrace

I hide from those that try to find me
Scary things that's right behind me
I lost myself, I must confess
I can't explain how I got this mess

Welcome to my hide away, my secret place
How I arrived I can't explain
You're welcome to, if you want to stay
But everyone just runs away


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2013)

*Rabbit Junk - Old Heroes, Young Villains*

I'm an armchair patriot
Part time revolutionary arm pit
Minimum wage slave
Don't stick your fingers through my cage
I'm the wonder of our age
If life was a video game
Then I might engage

But I'll just call it day
Because I ain't slaving away
To try and figure things out
To try and better the world
I'll just keep my head low
And watch some telly
Getting smelly
With this belly
I got no meaning

I'm scared to know
Where things might go
I'm just going with the flow
In a world of super villains
And anti-heroes
And you

But every once in a while
With a wince, I get a glimpse
Of something greater than me
A thing I don't want but could be
And it's pulling me in
Heart first, head last
And it forces me to think
Going way too fast

It's said,
No rest for the wicked

I don't 
Want to live in a world where
Nothing matters
And I won't 
Run to the comfort of hope anymore
And I don't 
Want to live in a world of good and evil
And I don't
Want to be your soldier anymore


----------



## Lexicom (Sep 24, 2013)

*Lady Gaga - **Paparazzi *:}

We are the crowd
We're co-coming out
Got my flash on, it's true
Need that picture of you
It's so magical
We'd be so fantastico

Leather and jeans
Garage glamorous
Not sure what it means
But this photo of us
It don't have a price
Ready for those flashing lights
'Cause you know that, baby, I

I'm your biggest fan
I'll follow you until you love me
Papa-paparazzi
Baby, there's no other superstar
You know that I'll be
Papa-paparazzi
Promise I'll be kind
But I won't stop
Until that boy is mine
Baby, you'll be famous
Chase you down until you love me
Papa-paparazzi

I'll be your girl
Backstage at your show
Velvet ropes and guitars
Yeah, 'cause your my rockstar
In between the sets
Eyeliner and cigarettes

Shadow is burnt
Yellow dance in return
My lashes are dry
Purple teardrops I cry
It don't have a price
Loving you is cherry pie
'Cause you know that, baby, I

I'm your biggest fan
I'll follow you until you love me
Papa-paparazzi
Baby, there's no other superstar
You know that I'll be
Papa-paparazzi
Promise I'll be kind
But I won't stop
Until that boy is mine
Baby, you'll be famous
Chase you down until you love me
Papa-paparazzi

(Real good)
We're dancin' in the studio
(Snap, snap)
To that shit on the radio
(Don't stop)
For anyone
We're plastic but
We'll still have fun

I'm your biggest fan
I'll follow you until you love me
Papa-paparazzi
Baby, there's no other superstar
You know that I'll be
Papa-paparazzi
Promise I'll be kind
But I won't stop
Until that boy is mine
Baby, you'll be famous
Chase you down until you love me
Papa-paparazzi


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 24, 2013)

Rush- Witch Hunt

Not going to reprint the entire song, which is about the Salem Witch Trials, but one stanza was worth repeating

They say there is strangeness too dangerous
In our theaters and bookstore shelves
Those who know what's best for us 
Must rise and save us from ourselves

The song is a reminder that, 150 years before the US unveiled the First Amendment to the world, Americans showed the world how they disagree with people who they don't agree with- physical violence and condemnation. It could happen here and now.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 26, 2013)

*Retard-O-Bot - Scatter Brained*

Some go without
Ever having to deal
Without never stealing a meal
With everything at their disposal

Still, life is terrible
Sometimes at times unbearable
Sit down, shut up
And quit your whining

Open your eyes
And look around
It's kind of surprising

Is that you in the gutter, no
Is that you starving to death, no

Is that you never given a chance
Or is the gun in your hand
Gonna answer the questions

Bam, bam
Bam, bam
Bam, bam
Bam, bam

Some go without
Ever having to deal
Without never stealing a meal
With everything at their disposal

Still, something fucked you up
Now what's the matter man
You couldn't suck it up

Ditched on me and your family
Did you do it for a bitch
Answer me

Is that you in the gutter, no
Is that you starving to death, no

Is that you never given chance
Or is the gun in your hand
Gonna answer the questions

Bam, bam
Bam, bam

My thoughts are tied in knots

Bam, bam
Bam, bam

My skull aches as do my guts

Bam, bam
Bam, bam

Then again it's all for nothing

Bam, bam
Bam, bam

Trapped in my chair waiting for something

Some go without
Ever having to deal
Without never stealing a meal
With everything at their disposal

Still, life is terrible
Sometimes at times unbearable
Sit down, shut up
And quit your whining

Ditched on me and your family
Did you do it for a bitch
Answer me

Is that you in the gutter, no
Is that you starving to death, no

Is that you never given chance
Or is the gun in your hand
Gonna answer the questions

Bam, bam
Bam, bam
Bam, bam
Bam, bam

My thoughts are tied in knots

Bam, bam
Bam, bam

My skull aches as do my guts

Bam, bam
Bam, bam

Then again it's all for nothing

Bam, bam
Bam, bam

Trapped in my chair waiting for something


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

*Front Line Assembly - Afterlife*

No color on this face of death
No shadow falls on his last breath
What are we fighting for?

No more devotion in his eyes
No longing moments, no more goodbyes
What are we fighting for?

Too many lives in one place
Too many souls lay here to waste
What are we fighting for?

Send a signal from above
Is there life, is there love?
What do you see?
Is there hope, is there air, no more despair?
When will we be free?

The man I lived for all this life
Now dies in front of my own eyes
What are we fighting for?

The memories of a crippled fool
No legacy but life's so cruel
What are we fighting for?

Too many lives in one place
Too many souls lay here to waste
What are we fighting for?

Send a signal from above
Is there life, is there love?
What do you see?
Is there hope, is there air, no more despair?
When will we be free?

Once I had this final plan
Now I don't know where to stand
What will be, will be?

Draw to this final line
As blood runs through my wind
So much more to see

The memories fade away
Of an afterlife



[It's a lot more powerful in the context of the album.]


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 15, 2013)

Marilyn Manson - The dope show

The drugs they say make us feel so hollow 
We love in vain narcissistic and so shallow 
The cops and queers to swim you have to swallow 
Hate today, no love for tomorrow 

We're all stars now in the dope show 
We're all stars now in the dope show 


There's a lot of pretty, pretty ones 
That want to get you high 
But all the pretty, pretty ones 
Will leave you low and blow your mind 

We're all stars now in the dope show 
We're all stars now in the dope show 
_They love you when you're on all the covers _
_*When you're not then they love another*_

The drugs they say are made in California 
We love your face 
We'd really like to sell you 
The cops and queers make good-looking models 
I hate today 
Who will I wake up with tomorrow? 

_
They love you when you're on all the covers _
_*When you're not then they love another *_

They'll blow your mind

We're all stars now in the dope show 
We're all stars now in the dope show


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 15, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> Marilyn Manson - The dope show
> 
> The drugs they say make us feel so hollow
> We love in vain narcissistic and so shallow
> ...



Haha, what a coincidence. I just listened to this for the first time in a while last night, and I totally forgot I was going to post these lyrics!


----------



## Jags (Oct 15, 2013)

The Used- I Caught Fire

Seemed to stop my breath
My head on your chest
Waiting to cave in
From the bottom of my...
Hear your voice again
Could we dim the sun
And wonder where we've been
Maybe you and me 
So kiss me like you did
My heart stopped beating
Such a softer sin

(I'm melting, I'm melting)
In your eyes
I lost my place
Could stay a while

And I'm melting
In your eyes
Like my first time
That I caught fire
Just stay with me
Lay with me
Now

Never caught my breath
Every second I'm without you I'm a mess
Ever know each other
Trust these words are stones
why cuts aren't healing
Learning how to love

I'm melting (I'm melting)
In your eyes
I lost my place
Could stay a while
And I'm melting
In your eyes
Like my first time
That I caught fire
Just stay with me
Lay with me
(Stay with me lay with me now)

You could stay and watch me fall
And of course I'll ask for help
Just stay with me now
Take my hand
We could take our heads off
stay in bed just make love that's all
Just stay with me now

I'm melting (I'm melting)
In your eyes
I lost my place
Could stay a while
and I'm melting

In your eyes
Like my first time
That I caught fire
Just stay with me
Lay with me
In your eyes
I lost my place
Could stay a while
and I'm melting
In your eyes
Like my first time
That I caught fire
Just stay with me lay with me 
(Stay with me, lay with me)

In your eyes
Let's sleep till the sun burns out
I'm melting in your eyes (I'm melting in your eyes)
Let's sleep till the sun burns out
I'm melting in your eyes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLoOx86A6bE


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Oct 16, 2013)

A song that I wrote for an upcoming noise show. It's called "The Ballad Of Portia Porcupine"

She walks along
With a smile so fair
With a spring in her step
And bows in her hair

With a sweetness in her heart
A gentle soul is she
With a pleasant view of life
And a spirit so free

The ballad
The ballad
The ballad
The ballad of Portia
Porcupine


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2013)

*Hate Dept. - Start Digging*

Start digging.

Day by day it smells worse in the cherry bowl.
Look to the left, now look to the right, what a shithole.
Hey, straight 'A' student, what did you learn in school?
Did they teach you how to use a shovel?

Another day you get on to pay your dues.
When you get ahead, I've got news for you.
From the clay, God made an honest man.
Me and you, we've got a lump of shit.

So start digging.

Asleep at the wheel.
Me and God, we're going to strike a deal.
Stay with me, you will never feel the same again.
Reach into me, you know this game.

Start digging.

You want to be free (just a little tipsy, let's party!)
You fucking stupid piece of shit. Snap out of it and start digging.
You want to get through the Pearly Gates, you want to stay up late,
You want to be cool, in the Rolling Stone or MTV.

Close your eyes and go to sleep.
Breathe deep.
The clock keeps ticking.
Wake up.

Start digging.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 17, 2013)

Limp bizkit - My way

[video=youtube_share;Dn8vzTsnPps]http://youtu.be/Dn8vzTsnPps[/video]

Check, check, check check... out my melody

Special
You think you're special
You do
I can see it in your eyes
I can see it when you laugh at me
Look down on me
You walk around on me
Just one more fight
About your leadership
And I will straight up
Leave your shit
Cause I've had enough of this
And now I'm pissed

Yeah
This time I'm 'a let it all come out
This time I'm 'a stand up and shout
I'm 'a do things my way
It's my way
My way, or the highway

Check out, check check... out my melody

Just one more fight
About a lot of things
And I will give up everything
To be on my own again
Free again

Yeah
This time I'm 'a let it all come out
This time I'm 'a stand up and shout
I'm 'a do things my way
It's my way
My way, or the highway

Some day you'll see things my way
Cause you never know
Where, you never know
Where you're gonna go

Check out, check check... out my melody

Just one more fight
And I'll be history
Yes I will straight up
Leave your shit
And you'll be the one who's left
Missing me

Yeah
This time I'm 'a let it all come out
This time I'm 'a stand up and shout
I'm 'a do things my way
It's my way
My way, or the highway

Some day you'll see things my way
Cause you never know
Where, you never know
Where you're gonna go

Check out, check check... out my melody


----------



## Saga (Oct 17, 2013)

An excerpt from infected mushroom's psystep #2:
beepboopbeepboopbeepboopBOW*BWOOOWWWWIKITIWOOWIKITIba-ba-baaaWOWOWOWOBAHBUPPABUMBUM..... BOM.... dodelidoeliti BOMMMMM BUM BOMP, BOM, BOMUMUMUM....*


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 5, 2013)

[Oh god these lyrics are so stupid but I love them for some reason.]

*Weezer - In the Garage*

I've got a Dungeon Master's guide
I've got a 12-sided die
I've got Kitty Pryde
And Nightcrawler, too
Waiting there for me
Yes I do, I do

I've got posters on the wall
My favorite rock group KISS
I've got Ace Frehley
I've got Peter Criss
Waiting there for me
Yes I do, I do

In the garage, I feel safe
No one cares about my ways
In the garage, where I belong
No one hears me sing this song
In the garage

I've got an electric guitar
I play my stupid songs
I write these stupid words
And I love every one
Waiting there for me
Yes I do, I do

In the garage, I feel safe
No one cares about my ways
In the garage where I belong
No one hears me sing this song
In the garage, in the garage

In the garage, I feel safe
No one cares about my ways
In the garage where I belong
No one hears me sing this song

In the garage, I feel safe
No one laughs about my ways
In the garage where I belong
No one hears me, no one hears me
No one hears me, no one hears me
No one hears me sing this song


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 6, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;yxSnMk403PM]http://youtu.be/yxSnMk403PM[/video]

If you think it's too loud
*Bitch* get the fuck out
If you wanna slow down
*Bitch* get the fuck out
If your ass ain't with me
*Bitch* get the fuck out
What get the fuck out
*Bitch* get the fuck out

We raise hell *bitch*
We raise hell *bitch*
We raise hell *bitch*
Motherfucking hell *bitch*
We don't give a fuck
We don't give a fuck
so all you pussy motherfuckers shut the fuck up

_[2x]_
I knock yo hed back
I let that shit bang
I make your heart jump
Like you was on cocaine

_[2x]_
Stop actin like a *bitch*
Why you acting like a *bitch*
Let a *bitch* suck a dick
and get the fuck in the pit

If you think it's too loud
*Bitch* get the fuck out
If you wanna slow down
*Bitch* get the fuck out
If your ass ain't with me
*Bitch* get the fuck out
What get the fuck out
*Bitch* get the fuck out

We raise hell *bitch*
We raise hell *bitch*
We raise hell *bitch*
Motherfucking hell *bitch*
We don't give a fuck
We don't give a fuck
so all you pussy motherfuckers shut the fuck up

_[2x]_
It's another homicide
So let my shit play
I chop your head off
Like my name was O.J.

_[2x]_
Stop actin like a *bitch*
Why you acting like a *bitch*
Let a *bitch* suck a dick
and get the fuck in the pit

If you think it's too loud
*Bitch* get the fuck out
If you wanna slow down
*Bitch* get the fuck out
If your ass ain't with me
*Bitch* get the fuck out
What get the fuck out
*Bitch* get the fuck out

We raise hell *bitch*
We raise hell *bitch*
We raise hell *bitch*
Motherfucking hell *bitch*
We don't give a fuck
We don't give a fuck
so all you pussy motherfuckers shut the fuck up

_[talking:]_
Yeah, this shits fucking crazy man!
...and I know there is a million mothafuckers out there that feel just like I do!
Sick and tired of listening to all this pop shit on the radio!
Bands acting like they're hard, when their music is just some pop shit, some pussy shit!
Fuck that - you know I think it's time we take this shit back!

*Bitch* i dont care
*Bitch* i dont care
*Bitch* i dont care
*Bitch* i dont care about shit

*Bitch* I don't care
*Bitch* I don't care
*Bitch* I don't care
*Bitch* you can suck my dick

_[2x]_
Stop actin like a *bitch*
Why you acting like a *bitch*
Let a *bitch* suck a dick
and get the fuck in the pit

We raise hell *bitch*
We raise hell *bitch*
We raise hell *bitch*
Muthafuckin hell *bitch*

We don't give a fuck
We don't give a fuck
and all you pussy motherfuckers shut the fuck up
(C'mon)
What!
What!
What!


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 26, 2013)

*Mindless Self Indulgence - Ecnegludni Fles Sseldnim*

Me likes to go
Down to the church
And drink him's holy water
But I don't like it
The priest don't like it
But me can't seem to help it
Sail away-o
Away-o
Me live me life free like a birdie
'Cause me likes me
Me likes what me do
And me can't seem to help it

I went to the zoo and saw some monkeys
(monkey sounds)
I went to the zoo and saw some monkeys today
(monkey sounds)
I saw the giraffe but he didn't make any sounds

Sometimes me bad
I forgot the words

We are going on
A field trip! (x9)
Mr. Lori's gonna be there too
And Mr. Harry, he drives the van

Sometimes me bad
Eat me dental floss
Pull him Jesus from the cross
Touch me thingâ€¦thing

Somebody stole my Amy Grant records today

Me think me turn 22 today
I hope somebody gave me a present
'Cause me turn 22 today
But they're not as pretty as Barbara Mandrell

Then the milkman cameâ€¦

The milkman came and he took some fish
He took some fish, now me crying
Me crying
The milkman make me cry

Then the mailman came...

Make me pee-pee on the floor
Hide me sandwich in me drawer
Hit my head against the door

(mumbling)

Me likes to go
Down to the park
And take him's nuts from him squirrels

You know what time it is?

It's the closet for me
The closet for me
Him so dark me cannot see
It's the closet for me
The closet for me
Mr. Harry says that will teach me

(No, I don't wanna do the special olympics one.)

My friend is the seat on my toilet
And he always seems to shout at me
"Oh, mister, don't you pee on me"
When I'm shitting it's a totally different story
Then he doesn't seem to pay me mind
He's not afraid of my fat behind
And on the unfortunate occasion
When I miss the bowl and pee on him
He lets me off with a smile and a warning
"Don't do it again"


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 1, 2013)

Some people say my love cannot be true 
Please believe me my love and I'll show you 
I will give you those things you thought unreal 
The sun the moon the stars all bear my seal 

Follow me now and you will not regret 
Leaving the life you led before we met 
You are the first to have this love of mine 
Forever with me 'till the end of time 

Your love for me has just got to be real 
Before you know the way I'm going to feel 
I'm going to feel 
I'm going to feel 

Now I have you with me under my power 
Our love grows stronger now with every hour 
Look into my eyes you'll see who I am 
My name is Lucifer please take my hand 

Follow me now and you will not regret 
Leaving the life you led before we met 
You are the first to have this love of mine 
Forever with me 'till the end of time 

Your love for me has just got to be real 
Before you know the way I'm going to feel 
I'm going to feel 
I'm going to feel 

Now I have you with me under my power 
Our love grows stronger now with every hour 
Look into my eyes you'll see who I am 
My name is *Lucifer* please take my hand

N.I.B - Black Sabbath


----------



## pigscale (Dec 13, 2013)

Theres this one sentence Trent Reznor puts into almost his older songs, and it was "Nothing can stop me now" and that has always stuck with me.


----------



## FocusedXMind (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDMP6ZQQ1cY*
Tall Ships - Ode to Ancestors
*
As you lay there beside me I canâ€™t help but wonder about
How something like you could come into being
A link in a long chain you remain tethered to our history
We know nothing about before which I know Iâ€™m thankful
Because within you every particle is perfect
And your beating heart the sum of many working parts

You are a triumph of natural selection
Every mutation leading to your perfection
And Iâ€™ll try and Iâ€™ll try and Iâ€™ll try and Iâ€™ll try and Iâ€™ll try and Iâ€™ll try

This is my ode to your ancestors
Appreciate your recipe, their million year masterpiece

So I try ( X8 )

You are a triumph of natural selection
Every mutation leading to your perfection
And Iâ€™ll try and Iâ€™ll try and Iâ€™ll try to understand
How someone like you, came into being
How someone like you, is here with meâ€¦


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/sr71/goodbye.html this is my favorites


----------



## Jags (Jan 5, 2014)

Just...something else. 

[video=youtube;RL7lEe36MYs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RL7lEe36MYs[/video]


----------



## Gator Joe (Jan 10, 2014)

I always love hearing this song (except for LL Cool J's part).It is a very beautiful song that is also very controversial because so many people just don't understand it. I, however, can greatly relate to this song. It's like the story of my life. Here is "Accidental Racist" by Brad Paisley featuring LL Cool J.

[yt]7kMg-I1CZak[/yt]


----------



## Ziggy_Zerda (Jan 17, 2014)

*Gareth Emery - U*

Walking down the highway traffics coming my way
all I see are flashing lights
People wearing blue suits wanna know the real truth
how many did I have tonight?

Looking at the wreckage anyone would guess that all inside had died
But I'm alive
Wake up in a strange place angels over my head
one of them is shouting clear

1000 bolts of lightning bring me back to life
and it's a miracle that I'm still here
As I'm coming to life screaming out for you I need you by my side
Now I'm alive

No I didn't pray to God
No I never saw the light
No I didn't watch my life go flashing right before my eyes
No I didn't do the things that they all said that I would do
I just close my eyes and all I saw was you

All the things in my head everything left unsaid
I never got a second to say
Knew that I adored you the moment that I saw you
just terrified you'd push me away
Though we're dying slowly just want you to hold me what are we waiting for
We're alive

No I didn't pray to God
No I never saw the light
No I didn't watch my life go flashing right before my eyes
No I didn't do the things that they all said that I would do
I just close my eyes and all I saw was you

If I don't die lying in the rain and I live another day
then I'd run to you
Cos I don't have regrets just things I never say I need you

No I didn't pray to God
No I never saw the light
No I didn't watch my life go flashing right before my eyes
No I didn't do the things that they all said that I would do
I just close my eyes and all I saw was you


----------

